# Has this Audi been cut short, or are my eyes deceiving me??



## Martha_vw (Mar 29, 2004)

What can you tell me about this model?? If you owned one of these cars today, what car would be its direct competitor??


----------



## Pappy (Apr 27, 2003)

*Re: Has this Audi been cut short, or are my eyes deceiving me?? (Martha_vw)*

It was a rare homologation special. The Audi Sport Quattro.
http://www.quat.com/sqhome.html
I don't really know of a direct competitor from it's time. Or do you mean a current car that would be its competitor? If a current car, then that'd be the Evo and STi.


----------



## Zanardi (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: Has this Audi been cut short, or are my eyes deceiving me?? (Pappy)*

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

*Re: Has this Audi been cut short, or are my eyes deceiving me?? (Eurorigged)*

There are also companies that will convert a long-wheelbase ur-quattro to a sport.


----------



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: Has this Audi been cut short, or are my eyes deceiving me?? (Martha_vw)*

yes
search for a thread entitled "shootout" herein about 2 weeks ago.....


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

There is 10 brought into the US.
In the UK you can buy a kit to cut up your URQ 17" shorter to make it look similar.
That car share the same headlights as the 32b Passat!


----------



## WannabeVWguy (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (eurowner)*

download a movie from bit-torrent called Too fast to race....the car was a homologation car for a rally class known as group b...in this class there were no rules...you could do whatever you want and the only hang up was the fact that you had to make 400 homologation cars...these cars are VERY rare and VERY fast...and by no means cheap...i'll even provide you with the link to the torrent file
you should be able to find that torrent plus some other nice ones on there too








http://www.mesi-torrent.com/156.htm


_Modified by WannabeVWguy at 11:41 AM 2-22-2005_


----------



## Jettavr666 (Dec 5, 2000)

*Re: (eurowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_There is 10 brought into the US.
In the UK you can buy a kit to cut up your URQ 17" shorter to make it look similar.
That car share the same headlights as the 32b Passat!

would you really want to chop out the wheelbase? wouldnt the extra wheelbase help handling? (IE predictability, weight distribution?)


----------



## Pappy (Apr 27, 2003)

*Re: (Jettavr666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jettavr666* »_
would you really want to chop out the wheelbase? wouldnt the extra wheelbase help handling? (IE predictability, weight distribution?)

A shorter wheelbase will help turn-in and make for quicker steering. Longer wheelbase will help high speed stability and make it easier to control slides.
But for rally, a short wheelbase is better.


----------



## CBJ (Sep 16, 2000)

*Re: Has this Audi been cut short, or are my eyes deceiving me?? (Martha_vw)*

The direct competator would have been the Lancia 037.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

also Metro 6R4


----------



## LittleRed2.0 (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

and the ford RS200


----------



## LordJax (Nov 6, 2003)

that thar looks like a money pit to me


----------



## germantoyagain (May 12, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn M.* »_also Metro 6R4

guy down the street has one


----------



## JeffB... (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: Has this Audi been cut short, or are my eyes deceiving me?? (Eurorigged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eurorigged* »_$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

Ahh, yes.....the single most valuable object in the world.


----------



## reddragongti (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (eurowner)*

This page has some good sport quattro info. i'm not an expert so i don't know if it's all 100% accurate, but it looks legit to me.
martha_vw, your bottom pic is awesome. i've never even seen a pic w/ that many sport quattros.
did anyone else see the "sport quattro" on ebay a few weeks ago? iirc it wasn't a real s/q, but it was built to spec and then some-- including carbon/kevlar body panels and a built ***600+ hp*** engine. i didn't see it at the end of the bidding, when i looked it was at $80k, reserve not met. that's the only one i've ever seen for sale. it was definitely an amazing car.
as far as competitors by today's standards, its 4.9 sec 0-62 time is in fair company. and it's over 20 yrs old!


_Modified by reddragongti at 9:17 PM 2/28/2005_


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Has this Audi been cut short, or are my eyes deceiving me?? (Martha_vw)*

http://www.sportquattro.info/main.htm


----------



## dolemite (Jun 24, 2000)

*Re: (germantoyagain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *germantoyagain* »_
guy down the street has one









oooohh where?! where!?


----------

